# Parking in Crewe



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Next Sunday (25th) I'm doing a cycle sportive which sets of from Crewe football ground (CW2 6EB).

I've been told by the organisers that I can't park overnight on the car park.

Does anyone know anywhere close by where I could park overnight in a motorhome 7.1 metres long?

Thanks 

Peter


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Try
http://www.motorhomeparking.co.uk/


----------



## jonesy1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*parking in Crewe*

Hello Peter.

There is a place used as an overflow car park for Crewe Alex football club. It is within walking distance.

It is off the A534 and is called Gateway. HGV's use it to stop overnight as it is on an industrial estate.

You might know more than me of the advisability, suitability or legality of using a place like that. It is not a car park but a long road with no through traffic.

One thing I would say if you decide to use it, is do not go out at night for food or drink along the Nantwich road passed the railway station, as it can be full of young people "enjoying themselves."

But the parking place is out of the way enough not to be disturbed by them as it does not lead anywhere.

Let me know if you want me to make any further enquiries, in the mean time I will try to think of somewhere else.

I cannot advise anywhere near Crewe town centre for the same "young people" out and about.

Les.


----------



## jonesy1 (Sep 28, 2008)

*parking in Crewe*

Hello Peter.

Another option a bit further away could be Sandbach services on the M6.

Les.


----------

